# ***everything equestrian under the sun for sale***



## Chinchilla (20 August 2018)

Cob size beige wool bandages £4

Small Woof wear blue brushing boots £3

Cob brown leather running martingale £3

Cob Polite Hi Vis, tried on but not used. £40

Leather girth with elasticated ends - 46" £3

Black synthetic girth 44" with elasticated ends £3

Cob brown leather standing martingale £3

Pony black leather cavesson noseband £2

Small brown leather crupper, has had some extra holes punched in £3

5" Happy mouth 3 ring dutch gag £5

6" single jointed, stainless steel eggbutt snaffle £5

Le Mieux Prosport turquoise/teal Dressage Pad Large, tried on but not used. £35

6'3" quilted navy blue stable rug. £15

6'3" white with blue accents stable rug with neck £10

6'3" white check stable rug £10

6'3" Masta purple check heavy weight turnout with neck. £25

Not seeing what you're after? Please ask! 
Prices do not include P&P, please contact for details on that.as it may vary depending on your location. 
Payment by Paypal or on collection

Happy to supply more images if required; some are available here:  https://imgur.com/a/TRTQAxK


----------

